# Weebly website, need help



## btownbball41 (Nov 2, 2012)

Hey i am looking to open a t-shirt business, I currently use weebly for all my other websites. They however do not have a very good check out system that allows me to put shirt designs and show front and back of shirts as well as they dont have any way to set options for shirt sizes or shipping estimates.

Can someone help me or point me in the right direction.

thanks


----------



## Susan Scott (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi I use weebly are you using free weebly or are you been hosted by another host with a domain name????? I have one that is Hosted by Fat cow and one free with my domain and I use paypal you can use there buttons to show price, size,color and so on. check your pay pal on how to use it. I hope this helps.

Susan


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

If you want to be a professional tee geek, then use custom CMS site which is flexible and easy to integrate shopping cart.


----------



## btownbball41 (Nov 2, 2012)

I bought my domain name from 1 on 1 i believe and I use weebly as a host i am using the free version of it.

Not sure how to use paypal to do what i wanted. please help


----------



## btownbball41 (Nov 2, 2012)

I figured out how to create button with paypal, 

The only downside is, They dont have a shipping calculator option 

also with using weebly if i want to sell shirts that have a front and back design there is no good way to show both sides, as the picture option don't have a hover over option that allows you to view multiple images. So now im stuck with have to put to separate images on top of each other which with weebly isnt very eye pleasing.

Can anyone help?


----------



## promezfayth (Dec 2, 2012)

*Need help as well*

i AM NEW TO USING WEEBLY. NEW TO THE TSHIRT WORLD. BUT I AM TRYING TO START MY OWN TSHIRT BUSINESS AND USING WEEBLY ISNT WORKING FOR ME WHICH IS BECAUSE I AM NOT SURE OF HOW TO SET UP MY OWN WEBSITE. I DID GET A DOMAIN NAME FOR 1.00 THROUGH GO DADDY. I JUST WANTED TO SEE IF SOMEONE CAN ASSIST ME WITH SETTING UP MY WEEBLY WEBSITE


----------



## simsimas982 (May 8, 2021)

btownbball41 said:


> Hey i am looking to open a t-shirt business, I currently use weebly for all my other websites. They however do not have a very good check out system that allows me to put shirt designs and show front and back of shirts as well as they dont have any way to set options for shirt sizes or shipping estimates.
> 
> Can someone help me or point me in the right direction.
> 
> thanks


You will have to use the gallery tool, set up all of your graphics that you will use and create individual (hidden) pages to send your clients strait to a T-shirt with that design already on the front. Give them a link for both FRONT and BACK of the t-shirt, so they can see the image printed on the T-shirt. You will have to create your mock shirts, photograph them, use the images as a shopping tool to guide the client to the shirt + design they want. Then you will have to use your options & pricing, modifiers, and categories tools to set it up correctly, giving the clients the opportunity to select the size they want that t-shirt in. They can visually see what the product will look like, all they need now is the size, quantity, and to pay for it. Give them the option to send you messages or e-mails for any clarifications or changes, perhaps they made a mistake and need to contact you via e-mail. Weebly has a wealth of options for you, when you are subscribed to their services. This is how I did it, so I hope it's helpful in some way. If not, I apologize in advance.


----------



## Niannok (May 26, 2021)

Hi, thanks for that helped me too


----------

